# Logitech Driving Force GT MOD



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

Ansich ist das DFGT ein, für den Preis super Lenkrad aber es gibt sachen die verbesserungswürdig sind, daher will ich mein DFGT wiefolgt Modifizieren.
- Die Betätigungskraft des Bremspedals erhöhen
- Den Winkel der Pedaleinheit vergrößern
- Die Schaltpaddles vergrößern
- Den Schalthebel etwas verlängern um einen längeren, realistischeren Schaltweg zu erhalten / Den Schalthebel Extern verbauen

Über weitere Mod ideen würde ich mich freuen.

*[size=+2]Pedale[/size]*

*Als erstes hab ich mich an die Pedalerie gewagt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann wurde die Mechanik gereinigt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Als nächstes wird der weg der beiden Bremspedalfedern verkürzt und somit der Betätigungsdruck erhöht.
Dies hab ich mit einem 2K-Kleber gemacht, dieser wurde in die lücken eingefüllt wo die Federn an die Bodenplatte drücken.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach dem der Kleber ausgehärtet und alles wieder komplettiert wurde, ist das Bremspedal nun Spürbar Härter.*

...fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. März 2015)

super Sache vor allem die Schalthebel/paddles verlängern Werde ich dann vvl nachmachen, wenns bei dir gut klappt^^


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

Es gibt ja zwei Kits um die Paddles anzupassen aber die sind nur im Ausland erhältlich
RSF Paddle shift system for Driving Transmission Force GT from Japan New | eBay
granturgismo.com - Dynamic Paddle Shifters


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. März 2015)

sieht geil aus, aber das ist ja fast so teuer wie ich damals fürs Lenkrad bezahlt habe^^ auserdem macht  Eigenbau schon mehr Freude


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

genau, der Basteltrieb wird befriedigt


----------



## dbilas (14. März 2015)

Habe auch das DFGT und finde das Lenkrad super in der Preisklasse. Alle Dinge die du anpassen/verändern möchtest interessieren mich ungemein und bin daher auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Interessant wäre auch ob man das laute "Rattern" vom FFB irgendwie unter Kontrolle bringen kann?


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

*[size=+2]Schalthebel[/size]*

*Zerlegen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich dazu entschieden den Schalthebel extern anzubringen, umgesetzt wird dies mit einer aus Alu gefertigten Box mit der Originalen Schaltelektronik und Edelstahlschaltstange.



[size=-2]Update 16.03.2015[/size]
Hier mal eine grobe Skizze wie ich den Schalthebel umsetzen werde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=-2]Update 17.03.2015[/size]
Die ersten Teile für den Schalthebel sind eingetroffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker_54 (14. März 2015)

Der Schalthebel ist also an der gleichen, sinnlosen Position, wie beim Peugeot 806 den ich fahre? 

Guter Buildlog, auch interessante Modifkationen die du da vorhast.
Problem an den Lenkrändern ist aber mMn das fehlende "Gefühl für die Straße". Du merkst halt nicht den Unterschied zwischen 10Km/h oder 300 (Oder 210, die ich max. gefahren bin)


----------



## dbilas (15. März 2015)

Na das sollte doch wohl Klar sein das solch ein "Spielzeug" niemals an die Realität heran reicht


----------



## HordyH (15. März 2015)

*[size=+2]Schaltpaddles[/size]*

[size=-2]Update 16.03.2015[/size]
Die Schaltpaddles werden die nächsten Tage gelasert, ich hoffe das ich diese noch diese Woche verbauen kann.

[size=-2]Update 17.03.2015[/size]
Habe Heute die Schaltpaddles vom Lasern bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=-2]Update 19.03.2015[/size]

*[size=+2]Monatage der Paddles und Endergebnis.[/size]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (16. März 2015)

Update bei den *Schaltpaddles* und dem *Schalthebel*


----------



## HordyH (19. März 2015)

So die Schaltpaddles sind Montiert (siehe post 10)

Der Umbau hat sich auf alle fälle gelohnt ein Super Schaltgefühl.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (31. März 2015)

Wollte mal nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen?
zumindest die Schaltpaddles werde ich wohl auch in Zukunft ändern das und der dünne Lenkkranz hat mich schon immer genervt am Lenkrad


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Schnaltknauf und schaltstange sind vom drehen zurück und das kabel für den schalthebel hab ich fertig, aber weiter bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.ich melde mich sobald es weiter geht.

Schön das interesse besteht [emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2015)

Coole Aktion! Auch wenn sie preislich wahrscheinlich eher Sinn frei im Vergleich zum Neukauf von besserer Grundhardware ist.


----------



## HordyH (6. April 2015)

Da geb ich dir recht...aber man bastelt ja halt auch gern.


----------



## faro06 (6. April 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht...aber man bastelt ja halt auch gern.



Genau, und somit kann man auch schon jede Menge lernen für später, falls man bei dem Hobby bleibt und mal teure Hardware umbaut


----------



## Kotor (6. April 2015)

Hi,

super Modding 

Ein Vorschlag zum Weiterbasteln wäre: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft1xzWiMbSo

grüße
kotor


----------



## HordyH (6. April 2015)

Der link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Kotor (6. April 2015)

seltsam ?   link wurde geändert 

kotor


----------



## mannefix (6. April 2015)

krass gut


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. April 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Problem an den Lenkrändern ist aber mMn das fehlende "Gefühl für die Straße". Du merkst halt nicht den Unterschied zwischen 10Km/h oder 300 (Oder 210, die ich max. gefahren bin)



Das kommt immer auf die Sim und die Hardware an.
Natürlich wird man nie an die Realtität ran kommen, aber mit guter Physikengine und guter Hardware kann man sich der Realtität weiter annähern. 


Zum Projekt selbst: Wie bereits erwähnt lohnt sich ein Umbau aus preislicher Sicht kaum.
Dafür kann man aber im Ernstfall nicht so viel Geld in den Sand setzen und hat etwas zum Basteln.


----------



## Quat (8. April 2015)

Nette Arbeit!
Ich befürchte du mußt da noch mal rann.
Selbst hab ich seit mehreren Jahren das Momo Racing. Eine Federn des Gaspedals bricht leider regelmäßig, bei mir selbst zum vierten oder fünften mal. Und ich hab weißgott keinen Elefantenschuh. In meinem Wirkungsbereich existieren zwei weiter, mit gleichem Problem.
Die Federn sowie Aufbau sehen auf deinen Fotos, verdammt gleich aus.
Das Bremspedal hat nur eine Feder. Ich befürchte es bleibt zu schnell einfach unten liegen.
Gegen die "gern" ausbrechende Achse des Lenkrades selbst kann etwas Umsicht helfen. Aber der Pedalweg ist begrenzt, ein Überdehnen der Feder somit eigentlich nicht möglich, ... eigentlich.
Ich kenne leider keine Lösung für dieses Problem, außer beschaff dir Ersatzfedern.
Aber wenn du gerade beim Optimieren bist, fällt dir vielleicht was gutes ein?!
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall a) beim Optimieren und b) beim Spielen viel Spass!


----------



## HordyH (8. April 2015)

Die Bremse hat, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen zwei Federn, eine schwarze und eine Silberne. 
Man kann noch eine Zylinderfeder direkt unter das Pedal setzten,
Wenn diese dazu noch progressiv ist wirkt es noch realistischer


----------



## Quat (8. April 2015)

Ist wohl schon wieder etwas her, als ich das letzte mal rein schauen mußte.
Kein Wunder es fehlt ja auch an entsprechend motivierenden Spielen, was mich betrifft.
Es waren immer die verchromten Federn die gebrochen sind.
Ich musste gerade noch mal probieren, natürlich es ist die Bremse mit den beiden Federn!
Es wär so einfach, wenn es wie für das G25 ein Federset gäbe, hab aber nie was gefunden.
Die Idee mit der Feder für Progressivität, find ich cool! Hast du eine Lösung wegen der Biegung, die diese Feder haben müßte? Einfach an den Enden befestigen dürfte mit Plaste nicht so lang halten.


----------



## HordyH (8. April 2015)

Das müsste man probieren...bei yt gibt es ein video.


----------



## HordyH (27. Juli 2015)

Das Lenkrad steht zum Verkauf.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...es-logitech-driving-force-gt.html#post7580368


----------

